# Window springs shaking from bass



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

The springs in my windows shake every time bass comes out of my sub. When I open the window they don't shake but as soon as I close them I hear it at almost any frequency. Some please help me out its really annoying!:hissyfit:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is to get into where the springs are and put some sort of damping around them like maybe a cloth sleeve.

Bryan


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

rac126 said:


> The springs in my windows shake every time bass comes out of my sub. When I open the window they don't shake but as soon as I close them I hear it at almost any frequency. Some please help me out its really annoying!:hissyfit:


lol, I to have that same issue, my fix is turn it up so ya dont hear it, :yikes:
If you do come up with a solution, please post it.. :hsd:


----------

